# ISO Speed Decoupler on 2017 Trek Boone 7



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi-Has anyone had experience with this-how well does it work and does it need a lot of servicing?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

It works as advertised. It's a great system. As far as maintenance, I pull mine apart and inspect/clean when I replace the chain. I've seen some neglected IsoSpeed that were very difficult to service.


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thx for info-wasn't sure whether this was a gimmick. I do most maintenance myself so I am assuming this is not rocket science. I am planning on some gravel/tow path rides and hoping this really lives up to its hype.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

hartley1 said:


> Thx for info-wasn't sure whether this was a gimmick. I do most maintenance myself so I am assuming this is not rocket science. I am planning on some gravel/tow path rides and hoping this really lives up to its hype.


Hartley1,
Did you pull the trigger? Any reviews yet? I'm thinking of one also for commute, gravel and CX.
Thanks


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Didn't buy one yet-a little concerned about the coupler requiring maintenance. Was attracted to bike more because it's substantially lighter than most CX bikes but I don't know whether this model will standup to demands of touring.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hartley,

What size are you? I have last years model I'd be willing to part with if you don't want to spend full msrp

View attachment 321428


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

54cm-best size but 56cm can work


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll message you.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on my Boone 7. ( 58cm) 

Have to wait for them to get over on the boat....ha


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

let me know what you think of the bike's decoupler.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Will do. I pickup a Domaine SLR this summer which has front and back iso couplers and love it which is why I had to get the Boone. I think it will be awesome as a gravel/cx racer and some commuting to give my 10 year old commute bike a break every now and then.


----------

